# Forum > Diablo 3 > Diablo 3 Bots and Programs >  Diablo III Multi Client Patch

## ValvePro

--- delete ---

----------


## Iaccidentallytwink

Well, looks like I bought ISBoxer for nothing.

Thanks, +Rep if it works.

----------


## G0tMilk

Or just create a copy of diablo install folder and make a shortcut like so;

"C:\Program Files (x86)\Diablo III Backup\Diablo III.exe" -launch

Can run as many clients as many copies of the install you make, could try using a CMD like mklink not tried it myself.

----------


## Iaccidentallytwink

> Or just create a copy of diablo install folder and make a shortcut like so;
> 
> "C:\Program Files (x86)\Diablo III Backup\Diablo III.exe" -launch
> 
> Can run as many clients as many copies of the install you make, could try using a CMD like mklink not tried it myself.


Not everyone likes to waste disk space for something unnecessary.

----------


## G0tMilk

I'd be more concerned with why it would be a problem with the current cheap prices on storage, and prices still dropping.

Google mklink/symbolic link if you don't know what it is.

In either case, I found a cached page from last week of a fix that requires less messing around but seems to be of been moved to elite on these forums as I cannot view it otherwise. Do what you wish as no one is telling you what to do.

----------


## awp2004

How many can run on 1 comp??

----------


## Lentoo7

So once I download your tool, what am I doing with your script/text you entered? Sorry noob @ this stuff.

----------


## Lentoo7

NVM, if I just read the text in your program it says "Launch Diablo III MC.exe, works great ty dude!

----------


## Iaccidentallytwink

+5 Rep, works wonderful for me.

----------


## Imbalance

> I'd be more concerned with why it would be a problem with the current cheap prices on storage, and prices still dropping.
> 
> Google mklink/symbolic link if you don't know what it is.
> 
> In either case, I found a cached page from last week of a fix that requires less messing around but seems to be of been moved to elite on these forums as I cannot view it otherwise. Do what you wish as no one is telling you what to do.


There are people who builds up computers just for botting and one of their biggest concern is storage due to high prices of ssd harddisk. The price difference between 64 and 128gb ssd is not that small so using the same diablo 3 folder to launch multiple instances will save some people money.

----------


## CuttleFish

yeah, i'm perfect sounding

----------


## Epicluckbox

Does anyone have a solution?

----------


## tjrust1

Its Says i am missing something from my computer ? help please

----------


## Fadeous

im confused from day one if you add - launch to the end of the target path in properties i was running multi clients or am i confused beyond what i uuuh.....

----------


## akrillo

good work sir, works good

----------


## tada1983

are multiple windows working for anyone after the newest patch today?

----------


## Iaccidentallytwink

> are multiple windows working for anyone after the newest patch today?


I ran the patcher again, and it works fine.

----------


## jijibecali

or you can edit .agent.db from diabloiii folder.

----------


## dseo80

This works as advertised, but wont let DemonBuddy attach to the window if run using Launcher (maybe rename will work?)

----------


## bopoiu

> Moin - 
> 
> here I want to show you how to start Diablo more then once.
> 
> You could patch it by your own with ollydbg skills or something like that.
> 
> Pattern:
> AccessPatch[] = {0x8B, 0x5D, 0x20, 
> 0x8B, 0x4D, 0x1C, 
> ...


hyi read a bit and can t see what does it do or help us for .. could you explain? semi noob lol

----------


## example562

yeah DB does not attach to this : (

----------


## ValvePro

> This works as advertised, but wont let DemonBuddy attach to the window if run using Launcher (maybe rename will work?)


Yeah, maybee... rename "Diablo III MC" => "Diablo III" and save the orig. one.




> hyi read a bit and can t see what does it do or help us for .. could you explain? semi noob lol


What you want to know exactly? You don't understand the asm?

----------


## Dark_Mage-

Do this with caution. I released a similar patch for Diablo II after they implemented Warden and it was eventually banned for. It's probably safer to use methods to emulate separate sessions and "tricking" the game into running more than one instance rather than patching client files.

----------


## sed-

> Do this with caution. I released a similar patch for Diablo II after they implemented Warden and it was eventually banned for. It's probably safer to use methods to emulate separate sessions and "tricking" the game into running more than one instance rather than patching client files.


lol wow long time no see, ;p

----------


## d3maniacu

> lol wow long time no see, ;p


So how to remove this patch after installed?

----------


## dseo80

> Yeah, maybee... rename "Diablo III MC" => "Diablo III" and save the orig. one.


That worked - saved me 28 Gigs of SSD space

----------


## awp2004

Okay, so is this better than using multi virtual machines? what about ip scan, can you run 5 on the same computer without being falgged?
Can you run multiple autoit scripts doing this or do you have to use injections?

----------


## Iaccidentallytwink

Bump! Repatching works as of latest update!

----------


## Dark_Mage-

FYI, there is a line in the .agent database file:
=> "supports_multibox" : false,

You can probably change that to true and reload Agent by deleting the ProgramData folder.

----------


## tsantoso

working great tQ

----------


## jedwafu

be careful, and use this one at your own risk. i got banned from multi clienting, using same method using my own program after the latest patch was released..

----------


## kosuke85

How do you remove/reverse this patch? Just delete Diablo II MC.exe?

----------


## bongguard

got confused ,is this for hide computer id or?

----------


## baran1992

Works fine thanks  :Smile:

----------


## Thenabi

thank you i needed this

----------


## SuperKop

> be careful, and use this one at your own risk. i got banned from multi clienting, using same method using my own program after the latest patch was released..


Banned for multi-client or were you botting?

----------


## wiza

Thanks for this.. +rep

----------


## concac123

not working anymore.. update plz

----------


## ValvePro

> not working anymore.. update plz


Why? It works still pretty good :confused:

----------


## concac123

> Why? It works still pretty good :confused:


 oh i forgot to re-run it lol
ty ^^

----------


## zeroalpha

It says I need a dll file. I tried putting in diablo 3 folder etc didn't work. Program doesn't start because msvcr100.dll is missing.

----------


## kickkiller

i cant get it to work  :Frown:  noob guide on how to use please?

never mind. it just doesnt work when you make a shortcut of D3 MC

----------


## OTTQ

got mine working

----------


## Jhatch5561

Thanks+ rep for you! Now i can nbring my g/f toons in my games to leech loot. Hated doing it with her laptop next to me everytime i got to an elite.

----------


## qwerty1112

works fine  :Smile:

----------


## akwada

works here, love this

----------


## tsantoso

Is any new version for 1.0.5 ??

----------


## jgoku

> Is any new version for 1.0.5 ??


Ehh, the current one is still working.
Atleast for me.

----------


## tsantoso

> Ehh, the current one is still working.
> Atleast for me.


it doesn't work for me.
second client only show grey screen

----------


## tsantoso

Help, i cant multi login,...
every time i open 2nd client, it is only show grey screen.

Any advise ??

----------


## kenos

help, my english is very very low. and very nub.
I tried this(down load DIIIMC.exe, and run it in Diablo 3 installed folder).
But only show lows
Diablo 3 Pfad:
File not found... 
how to run this? please help me.

----------


## ValvePro

> help, my english is very very low. and very nub.
> I tried this(down load DIIIMC.exe, and run it in Diablo 3 installed folder).
> But only show lows
> Diablo 3 Pfad:
> File not found... 
> how to run this? please help me.


Execute as admin

----------


## dseo80

I also cant seem to get it to work for 1.05 (sometimes... after a loooong time 2 copies will load).

hope this can be updated. Great Tool!

----------


## ValvePro

Maybee - because it's my free time and I don't get anything for that.

----------


## kenos

> Execute as admin


I executed as admin. but ti's same. oh no......

----------


## dseo80

> Maybee - because it's my free time and I don't get anything for that.


agreed  :Smile: . if it happens great! if not oh well  :Smile:

----------


## tsantoso

any another way to MC diablo client ?

----------


## dseo80

you can copy the entire diablo folder and launch shortcuts with -launch option

----------


## Malfunctions

works tested 10/30/12

----------


## dseo80

this was so awesome

----------


## anrgidkr

13644 patch stucked DIIIMC plz help update

----------

